# TF and sugar



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

Actually, in the Unique Forum Rules it states:

The definition of the term treatment also does not include feeding items such as:
Sugar syrup
Dry granulated sugar
High Fructose Corn Syrup (HFCS)
Pollen substitutes

I am treatment free and I feed sugar water and protein patties as a supplement when needed. I feed new packages because I want them to build comb and raise brood as fast as they can.

I leave as much honey as I can as winter feed for establish colonies. I cringe at the thought of using honey from a store as bee feed. Has it been heated, what pesticide residues are there, etc. I would also recommend staying away from HFCS but that is just a personal preference. I would rather have cane sugar.


----------

